# Smoked Turkey In the Master Forge Gasser w/Qview



## chef willie (Feb 17, 2011)

Brined this 12 #'er using the SlaughterHouse method. Then did a compound butter rub with a little more rub on top overnight. Stuffed with onions and apples. Took 6 hours in a howling wind to hit 175 in breast and 185 in thighs. Came out very well, juicy and tender throughout with nice color. Only thing missing was some gravy for the stuffing......

ready for the smoke









used a drip pan and a rack








side shot....love them wings








breast meat not my favorite but this was tender








one more, breast up....still steaming








and chocolate cheesecake for dessert.....thanks for looking


----------



## rp ribking (Feb 17, 2011)

Wille, Oh my Gosh, when I saw that 2nd pic thru the last pic my jaw actually hit the floor. The turkey Fabulous!! The cheesecake Fabulous!!  

Points


----------



## les3176 (Feb 17, 2011)

That looks fantastic!!!! Great job on the bird!! And the cheesecake aint to shabby either!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot Willie !!!

Bad enough I gotta look at the beautiful golden brown Turkey----

Then you gotta flip that chocolate cheese cake out there too!!!

I just ATE !!!!!!!   SHEEEESH, the nerve of some people!

Bear


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 17, 2011)

Man does that Turkey look great!  Nice job on that and the cheesecake.


----------



## jmk3921 (Feb 17, 2011)

.


----------



## jakerz66 (Feb 17, 2011)

Great looking turkey and that cheese cake looks awesome!


----------



## chef willie (Feb 17, 2011)

rp RibKing said:


> Wille, Oh my Gosh, when I saw that 2nd pic thru the last pic my jaw actually hit the floor. The turkey Fabulous!! The cheesecake Fabulous!!
> 
> Points


Thanks so much...GF thought I had to many beers at the Vets Club...taking pictures of a turkey??..lol.

 




les3176 said:


> That looks fantastic!!!! Great job on the bird!! And the cheesecake aint to shabby either!


Thanks les....bakings another hobby and part of my job....like I needed the extra calories after the buzzard, but, what the hell
 




Bearcarver said:


> Thanks a lot Willie !!!
> 
> Bad enough I gotta look at the beautiful golden brown Turkey----
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear...from a smoking veteran like you I'm humbled.by the kind words. Ya know, back in the day, I used to just throw a turkey in the ECB at 6 AM and go get it at 6 PM....I have learned so much on this forum thanks to guys like you and the rest that input knowledge freely I'm now able to see the error of my old ways. Must be time though for a snack in your time zone, right??
 




jjwdiver said:


> Man does that Turkey look great!  Nice job on that and the cheesecake.


Thanks, think I gained a pound or two......damn this forum
 




jmk3921 said:


> Man that looks delicious, I would love to dig into that turkey and that cheesecake. I'm jealous!!------


Thanks...appreciate it....went without eating a leg after knocking off the wings & a thigh so I could stuff a slice of cheesecake down...but I didn't miss it


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2011)

Willie that bird looks delicious, but I gotta say the cheesecake about knocked me out of my chair. Now I know why your name is Chef Willie!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congrats,

Al


----------



## chef willie (Feb 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Willie that bird looks delicious, but I gotta say the cheesecake about knocked me out of my chair. Now I know why your name is Chef Willie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Al, appreciate it. Chef Willies an honorary title, no official diploma, just been knocking around kitchens slinging food more years than I'd care to remember...lol


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 23, 2011)

Willie, that is about the best looking smoked turkey I have ever seen, you should have called up some food photographer and had them take pics of that bird and sold them to some magazine!  I haven't seen one that looks that good in Southern Living Magazine and they will have 4 or 5 every November issue.  It looks very very moist and juicy.  If there is one thing I hate it is dry over baked turkey but yours sure did not have that problem. Excellent looking turkey my friend.  I must also say that the cheese cake has made me so hungry I am going to the kitchen right now to see what I can find sweet to eat.  Thanks Willie for sharing, keep um coming!

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## boykjo (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice color on the bird inside and out. My favorite part of  cheese cake is that bottom layer.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

The color is great!!!

 I was looking at the fresh turkeys a couple days a go.

They all weighed too much.

  Craig


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 23, 2011)

That bird looks great.. Nice job and the cheese cake looks real good to


----------



## chef willie (Feb 23, 2011)

VirginiaSmokeSignal said:


> Willie, that is about the best looking smoked turkey I have ever seen, you should have called up some food photographer and had them take pics of that bird and sold them to some magazine!  I haven't seen one that looks that good in Southern Living Magazine and they will have 4 or 5 every November issue.  It looks very very moist and juicy.  If there is one thing I hate it is dry over baked turkey but yours sure did not have that problem. Excellent looking turkey my friend.  I must also say that the cheese cake has made me so hungry I am going to the kitchen right now to see what I can find sweet to eat.  Thanks Willie for sharing, keep um coming!
> 
> Your SMF Friend,
> 
> Barry


Thanks for the kind post....owe it all to this Forum and the informative posts from other members.
 




boykjo said:


> Nice color on the bird inside and out. My favorite part of  cheese cake is that bottom layer.


Thanks....crust is Oreos ground up in the food processor with a little butter drizzled in to hold it together
 




fpnmf said:


> Looks delicious!!
> 
> The color is great!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig....bigger isn't better in everything. Consenus on prior posts I read was about 12 pounds max so I lucked out
 




tyotrain said:


> That bird looks great.. Nice job and the cheese cake looks real good to


Thanks, appreciate it. 

Again, just want to say 'thanks' to all the other posters on the Forum, regardless of the date posted, for all the great info. I read all the posts on turkeys & brines and translated that into an awesome dinner. I'm honored to have that bird chosen for the banner.


----------



## bpopovitz (Feb 23, 2011)

YOu are killing me Willie.  I did the same thing, except no apples and no cheesecake on Monday.  I just havent got around to posting yet.


----------



## bpopovitz (Feb 23, 2011)

bpopovitz said:


> YOu are killing me Willie.  I did the same thing, except no apples and no cheesecake on Monday.  I just havent got around to posting yet.


Apparently I hit tab before I hit enter and submitted. prematurely...

Good looking bird.  I love the compound butter/ rub idea.


----------



## chef willie (Feb 23, 2011)

bpopovitz said:


> YOu are killing me Willie.  I did the same thing, except no apples and no cheesecake on Monday.  I just havent got around to posting yet.


Hey, thanks. Waiting to see your Q/View. I see you're running the same smoker as me. Done any mods to it? I've only had mine a few weeks and so far so good. I did finally find a gasket for the door I wanna put on....leaks a lot of smoke around the door so I also figure I'm losing heat. I'm in the NW so getting a lot of wind and rain still...plan on building some sort of 3-sided enclosure for it soon. I'm a better cook than carpenter so that should be interesting...lol


----------



## bpopovitz (Feb 23, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> Hey, thanks. Waiting to see your Q/View. I see you're running the same smoker as me. Done any mods to it? I've only had mine a few weeks and so far so good. I did finally find a gasket for the door I wanna put on....leaks a lot of smoke around the door so I also figure I'm losing heat. I'm in the NW so getting a lot of wind and rain still...plan on building some sort of 3-sided enclosure for it soon. I'm a better cook than carpenter so that should be interesting...lol


I just posted my attempt, unfortunately no "money shot" as it was frozen for future consumprion.  I've had the masterforge since Memorial day 2010.  So far I havent done any real mods to it.  I've thought lots about getting a better seal for the door, but somehow I keep forgetting.  The one thing I have been doing lately is I'm leaving the lid off the chip tray and wrapping my chips in foil leaving a very small opening for TBS.  I'm hoping to build a simple 3 sided / hinged windbreak once it turns a bit warmer.  We'll see how that goes... 

Looking forward to reading more of your posts.


----------



## chef willie (Feb 23, 2011)

bpopovitz said:


> I just posted my attempt, unfortunately no "money shot" as it was frozen for future consumprion.  I've had the masterforge since Memorial day 2010.  So far I havent done any real mods to it.  I've thought lots about getting a better seal for the door, but somehow I keep forgetting.  The one thing I have been doing lately is I'm leaving the lid off the chip tray and wrapping my chips in foil leaving a very small opening for TBS.  I'm hoping to build a simple 3 sided / hinged windbreak once it turns a bit warmer.  We'll see how that goes...
> 
> Looking forward to reading more of your posts.


So far no probs with getting TBS with the lid on although I do use chunks rather than chips. Couldn't find gasket material in either Lowes or HD. Got some 3/8th fiberglass gasket that was recommended by one of the members at a farm supply store that sells wood stoves. Also waiting for the rain/mixed snow to quit before doing mods.


----------



## cassman (Feb 23, 2011)

All I can say Willie is Nice Job.


----------



## rw willy (Feb 25, 2011)

Great looking T-bird.  Have yet to do the Slaughter house.  Its on the list.  Thanks for motivating me


----------

